# Bellator 720p downloads where?



## Cookie66 (Feb 9, 2012)

Anyone know where to download the 720p HDTV version of Bellators?


----------



## Tiptup (Mar 12, 2012)

unfortunately nobody seems to be putting them up in 720. People used to put them up in 1080 and that was great. You can get the prelims in 540 but the main event is only ever hdtv these days.


----------

